# G2C and Sig mags



## Yosemeti Sam (Sep 7, 2018)

New here, I posted a thread about this somewhere, I don't know where. Just finding my way around. Anyway, I'm picking up a G2C in a couple weeks. I watched a Youtube video of a guy using a 15 round Sig P226 mag in the G2C. Will the higher capacity Sig mags works as well, like 18 and 20 round mags? Thanks.


----------

